# Theraband tubes



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey! Anyone uses TB tubes?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I have used theraband black tubes in the past but I found that they interfered with my accuracy and were slower than theraband gold.

Hope this helps,

The Norseman


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I've used a couple of TB tubes, green and blue, both of them pretty strong to move. They have rather big diameter, thick wall, difficult to be precise with. Just my experience. May be you can try the yellow one.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve only used red and for me I found it overpoweres 3/8 steel and effects accuracy but with heavier ammo was all good.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah, the best I used was TB yellow, but lacks of accuracy big time. Pretty powerfull though


----------

